

Ask HN: Is the “new” page the right way to discover new submissions? - diminish

I&#x27;m trying to upvote &quot;good&quot; submissions...Is there a recommended way to do it? Does anyone use any other tool to discover new articles? Keyword-triggered for example..
======
techaddict009
Yes in New Page you get list of submission based on submission date in
descending order.

------
wglb
That is generally the way that I do it.

